# Trade???



## Sledge (Mar 31, 2006)

Anybody have a 55 or 56 80s or early 90s Merckx that is too small for them? I have a (I think late 80s) Corsa SL that is a bit too big for me. It is 57 ctc square. I have it set up so all of my contact points are just right, but the standover leaves a lot to be desired. I love the ride and really want to find another one to replace this. I will continue riding it until I find someone with a smaller size. I am not looking to just sell/get rid of it as I really love the ride, I'd like to find another as it is a great slightly heavier trainer. As built up it is slightly over 20lbs - I never weighed the frame/fork by itself before I built it up. I bought the frame and fork about a year ago. It is in great shape but there are some nicks in the paint - fork, chainstays and some BB wear. As far as I can tell it is straight and true. 
F/F only.

Anyone want more photos please let me know.

Anybody with an older steel Merckx who may be interested, please drop me a line.
I am in the CA Bay area. In person swap would be ideal, but not only option.


----------



## Sledge (Mar 31, 2006)

*Now for sale*

No trades materialized. So this is now for sale. I'm thinking 550 shipped CONUS. I have many more detailed photos if you are interested.

thanks


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

some body jump on this deal.....


----------

